# Scott Labs Cider Handbook



## Pumpkinman (Mar 22, 2014)

I received a copy of the Scott labs Cider handbook yesterday, this handbook should be a "Must Have" for anyone serious about making not only Cider, but wine as well.
Much like the Scott labs Fermentation Handbook, this handbook covers every step of the cider making process and explains in detail:

*Premium Yeast Strains*
Specialty Yeast Strains 
Encapsulated Yeast
*NUTRIENTS*
Article: “Optimizing Nutrient Strategies for Healthy Fermentations”
Rehydration Nutrients
Fermentation Nutrients
Natural Yeast Derivative Nutrients
*TANNINS*
Fermentation & Cellaring Tannins 
*MALOLACTIC BACTERIA *
Malolactic Bacteria Nutrition
*MICROBIAL CONTROL AGENTS*
Lysozyme 
Sulfur Dioxide
Chitosan
Velcorin
*CLEANING 
STABILITY
ENZYME*
Lallzyme
Scottzymes
*FINING AGENTS*
Article: "Correction and Prevention of Sulfur off odors in Cider"
*Portfolio *
Corks & Packaging
Injecting Equipment
Filtration Corking/Wirehooding equipment
Filter Media
Filter Cleaning and Back flushing Protocols
*General Tools*
Calculations and Conversions

The best part is that the Handbook is free! Shoot an email to: [email protected] and request a copy, I received mine real fast.
I just sent an email to see if I can get a hard copy of the fermentation handbook as well, for those that don't know, you can download a copy of the Scott Labs fermentation Handbook for free, it is well worth the reading, it is a great reference tool as well that can help answer a lot of the most common wine making questions.

Tom


----------



## Deezil (Mar 22, 2014)

Will be doing this, just after I sleep !
Thanks for sharing


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 22, 2014)

Not a bad find! Not sure what their is to learn about cider that is not in the fermentation handbook but I am willing to find out!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 22, 2014)

Seth,
It is almost identical to the fermentation Handbook, a few new things, yeast strains and testimonials from professional cider makers regarding which yeasts performed better and such, the biggest plus for me is that it is a hard copy, I can sit back and absorb the info, I feel like a little kid in a candy store.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ahh I see what you mean, well I went and requested my copy of it today. I look forward to getting to read some cider specific testimony.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 22, 2014)

The way I look at it, it is another resource that we have in our "Tool Box", and you can't beat the price!


----------



## Deezil (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay, requested both.. Been meaning to request the Fermentation Handbook for a good while now

Thanks for the 'swift kick'


----------



## SBWs (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks, requested mine today, and downloaded the Fermentation Handbook off their web site. Now I just need to find time to read it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 23, 2014)

Cool! I'm sure that you will like it! As far as time for reading it...lol...I don't sleep much, so 4 am -6 am was perfect for a good read.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 24, 2014)

Just a quick update to let you know what a great company Scott Labs is, I emailed Monica Royer, a Marketing & Communications Specialist that sent me the Cider handbook thanking her for providing a great resource, I also asked if the fermentation handbook was available as a hard copy, the email that I received in return caught me by surprise, not only is Ms Royer sending me the 2013 fermentation Handbook, she has me on the mailing list for the 2014 Fermentation handbook (it will be released in June), and she is also sending me the last few years to show me how the themes and products have changed over the years! As a research/data junkie, this is the equivalent to a kid in a candy store!
It is great to see that Scott labs is focused on its customers, lately, the norm seems to be that when a company grows and becomes a worldwide source, the small guys like us get forgotten, I'm impressed to say the least. They've made a life long customer out of me!
Ms. Royer is an example of excellence!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree, their is a reason why I buy scott labs products.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 26, 2014)

Both handbooks just showed up; man-oh-man, these are gonna be fun reads!

Thanks for the motivation, Tom


----------



## windshield_king (Mar 27, 2014)

just got my cider handbook today! thanks for posting the info.!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yup, got mine in the mail today!


----------

